# b5 rs4 parts



## 4rings4life90 (Sep 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone know the best way to get b5 rs4 parts for my a4 avant. More specifically i really want quarter panels and fenders from a b5 rs4 and think getting them from Europe is the best or maybe only way to do this. 

Anyone know where i should start?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

your best bet would be searching on eBay United Kingdom. You would first have to see if they would even be willing to ship to the States. A friend of mine found the flared front fenders, and side skirts this way :thumbup:


----------

